# gabelschaft kürzen. ja oder nein?



## Denny_1990 (10. März 2004)

HI

ich hab jetzt meine gabel hier. nun überleg ich mir den g.schaft zu kürzen. ich will ohne rotor fahrn und ohne hr bremse (FlatLand). nun weiß ich nicht soll ichs machen oder nicht... ich weiß ja nicht ob ich irgendwann ma den spleen hab mit hr bremse zu fahrn...

könnt ihr mich ma beraten? ich weiß wie ich kürze (rohrabschneider) 
vielleicht vor und nachteile. 

danke und mfg 
ROGI


----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. März 2004)

*Vorteile:*
Bessere Optik
Leichter
Weniger Zeug im Weg an dem man hängenbleiben kann

*Nachteile:*
Einmal weg, immer weg!



Wenn du später mal Rotor einbauen willst kannst du dir n weites Gabelkürzen abschminken, erfahrungsgemäeß brauchst du mindestens 2 
5mm-Spacer Platz um den Rotor vernünftig einstellen zu können, mit Cable Stops am Rahmen genügt etwas weniger.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

